# usb touchscreen



## dfh-dfw (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a 3m usb touchscreen that I would like to use with FreeBSD. When I plug it in I get:

```
ugen0: <3M 3M USB Touchscreen - EX II, class 0/0, rev1.10/4.10, addr2> on uhub0
```
But the touchscreen does nothing.  I know it's good since it works with Windows XP.

What am I missing?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

dfh-dfw said:
			
		

> What am I missing?


FreeBSD support for that device.

If it's not picked up as a mouse it's not going to work. At least not on the console. You _may_ get it working with Xorg. There are some touch drivers for X but not sure if these work.


----------



## manefesto (Nov 23, 2010)

try ndis


----------



## dfh-dfw (Nov 23, 2010)

I have installed the "microtouch" and the "mutouch" drivers from the ports directory. They seem to install fine but still no joy. If I run [cmd=]cat /dev/ugeno.1[/cmd] I get input from the touchscreen when it's touched. I've added it to xorg.conf and the report is 
	
	



```
could not enable device 2
```
 I think I'm really close but I'm at a loss.

Thank you all for any help on this.


----------

